# Che fine ha fatto lmbench?

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

da diverso tempo oramai, lmbench non è più in portage.

Che fine ha fatto? Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?

Pensavo fosse una cosa temporanea ma a quanto pare no!

----------

## Scen

Leggi qua:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246015

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev-announce/msg_984a115d39682c147aff4034143eb20a.xml

----------

## fbcyborg

Il primo link l'avevo letto ma forse non avevo ben afferrato il discorso.

Ma c'è qualche falla di sicurezza con quell'ebuild quindi?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma c'è qualche falla di sicurezza con quell'ebuild quindi?  

 

Più che nell'ebuild, il problema è a monte:

 *Daniel Black <dragonheart@g.o> wrote:*   

> 
> 
> security vulnerabilities,non-trivial patch to fix, dead upstream, and the 
> 
> availability of alternate packages makes me want to purge this one.
> ...

 

Vulnerabilità di sicurezza, correzione di non facile applicazione, gestore originario del progetto "morto", disponibilità di pacchetti alternativi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, perfetto, grazie per la traduzione.. la trovavo un po' troppo schematica e ad essere proprio sincero era per questo che non avevo capito.

Quindi ad esempio, per avere bw_mem oppure lat_tcp (non mi servono ora, è giusto a titolo di esempio) posso emergere qualche altro programma, o mi devo proprio buttare su un altro tool di benchmark?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sto cercando dei pacchetti alternativi che mi diano la possibilità di fare dei benchmark analoghi ai seguenti:

bw_mem, bw_mmap_rd, bw_tcp, lat_fs, lat_syscall.

Non riesco a trovare molto, sinceramente.

In portage ho trovato solo questi:

app-benchmarks/dbench (4.0): Popular filesystem benchmark

app-benchmarks/filebench (~1.3.4): Filebench - A Model Based File System Workload Generator

app-benchmarks/pipebench (0.40): Measures the speed of stdin/stdout communication

app-benchmarks/sysbench (0.4.10): System performance benchmark

app-benchmarks/tiobench (0.3.3-r2): Portable, robust, fully-threaded I/O benchmark program

Il problema è che poi dovrei confrontare i risultati di questi benchmark con quelli ottenuti in precedenza con lmbench...

----------

## ciro64

Potrebbe servire:

```
 $ phoronix-test-suite list-suites 

Warning: file_get_contents(): URL file-access is disabled in the server configuration in /usr/share/phoronix-test-suite/pts-core/library/pts-functions_basic.php on line 91

Warning: file_get_contents(http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/global/request-gs-id.php?pts=2.2.0&os=gentoo): failed to open stream: no suitable wrapper could be found in /usr/share/phoronix-test-suite/pts-core/library/pts-functions_basic.php on line 91

Warning: file_get_contents(): URL file-access is disabled in the server configuration in /usr/share/phoronix-test-suite/pts-core/library/pts-functions_basic.php on line 91

Warning: file_get_contents(http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/PTS): failed to open stream: no suitable wrapper could be found in /usr/share/phoronix-test-suite/pts-core/library/pts-functions_basic.php on line 91

Network Communication Is Disabled.

====================================

Phoronix Test Suite - Suites

====================================

  audio-encoding         - Audio Encoding                   [Type: System]

  bsd                    - BSD                              [Type: System]

  chess                  - Chess Test Suite                 [Type: Processor]

  compilation            - Timed Code Compilation           [Type: Processor]

  compression            - Timed File Compression           [Type: Processor]

  computational-biology  - Computational Biology Test Suite [Type: Processor]

  computational          - Computational Test Suite         [Type: System]

  cpu                    - CPU / Processor Suite            [Type: Processor]

  cryptography           - Cryptography                     [Type: Processor]

  darwin                 - Darwin Test Suite                [Type: System]

  database               - Database Test Suite              [Type: System]

  desktop-graphics       - Desktop Graphics                 [Type: System]

  disk-ssd               - Disk SSD Testing                 [Type: Disk]

  disk                   - Disk Test Suite                  [Type: Disk]

  encoding               - Encoding                         [Type: System]

  favorites              - Favorites                        [Type: System]

  filesystem             - Filesystem Test Suite            [Type: Disk]

  gaming-closed          - Closed-Source Gaming             [Type: System]

* gaming-free            - Free Software Gaming             [Type: System]

* gaming                 - Gaming                           [Type: System]

  gui-toolkits           - GUI Toolkits                     [Type: Graphics]

  ioquake3-games         - Games Using The ioquake3 Engine  [Type: System]

  java-opengl            - Java OpenGL                      [Type: System]

  java                   - Java                             [Type: System]

  kernel                 - Kernel                           [Type: System]

  linux-system           - Linux System                     [Type: System]

* memory                 - Memory Test Suite                [Type: Memory]

  mesa                   - Mesa Test Suite                  [Type: Graphics]

  molecular-dynamics     - Molecular Dynamics Test Suite    [Type: Processor]

  multicore              - Multi-Core                       [Type: Processor]

  netbook                - Netbook Test Suite               [Type: System]

  nevada                 - OpenSolaris Nevada Test Suite    [Type: System]

  opengl-demos           - OpenGL Demos Test Suite          [Type: System]

  opengl-workstation     - OpenGL Workstation Test Suite    [Type: System]

  openmp                 - OpenMP                           [Type: Processor]

  opstone                - Opstone Benchmarks               [Type: Processor]

  ray-tracing            - Ray-Tracing Test Suite           [Type: System]

  sample-weighted-suite  - Sample Weighted Test             [Type: System]

  server                 - Server Motherboard               [Type: System]

  system-compliance      - System Compliance                [Type: System]

  unigine                - Unigine Test Suite               [Type: Graphics]

* universe-cli           - Universe CLI Test Suite          [Type: System]

* universe-x             - Universe X Test Suite            [Type: System]

* universe               - Universe Test Suite              [Type: System]

  video-encoding         - Video Encoding                   [Type: System]

  wine-graphics          - WINE Graphics Tests              [Type: Graphics]

  workstation-graphics   - Workstation Graphics             [Type: Graphics]

  workstation            - Workstation                      [Type: System]

  x-testing              - X Testing                        [Type: System]

  xrender                - X Render Extension Testing       [Type: Graphics]

* Indicates a partially supported suite.

......

$ phoronix-test-suite list-tests

Warning: file_get_contents(): URL file-access is disabled in the server configuration in /usr/share/phoronix-test-suite/pts-core/library/pts-functions_basic.php on line 91

Warning: file_get_contents(http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/global/request-gs-id.php?pts=2.2.0&os=gentoo): failed to open stream: no suitable wrapper could be found in /usr/share/phoronix-test-suite/pts-core/library/pts-functions_basic.php on line 91

Warning: file_get_contents(): URL file-access is disabled in the server configuration in /usr/share/phoronix-test-suite/pts-core/library/pts-functions_basic.php on line 91

Warning: file_get_contents(http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/PTS): failed to open stream: no suitable wrapper could be found in /usr/share/phoronix-test-suite/pts-core/library/pts-functions_basic.php on line 91

Network Communication Is Disabled.

====================================

Phoronix Test Suite - Tests

====================================

aio-stress         - AIO-Stress                           [VERIFIED,       FREE]

apache             - Apache Benchmark                     [VERIFIED,       FREE]

blogbench          - BlogBench                            [VERIFIED,       FREE]

bork               - Bork File Encrypter                  [VERIFIED,       FREE]

build-apache       - Timed Apache Compilation             [VERIFIED,       FREE]

build-imagemagick  - Timed ImageMagick Compilation        [VERIFIED,       FREE]

build-linux-kernel - Timed Linux Kernel Compilation       [VERIFIED,       FREE]

build-mplayer      - Timed MPlayer Compilation            [VERIFIED,       FREE]

build-mysql        - Timed MySQL Compilation              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

build-php          - Timed PHP Compilation                [VERIFIED,       FREE]

bwfirt             - Bwfirt                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

byte               - BYTE Unix Benchmark                  [VERIFIED,       FREE]

c-ray              - C-Ray                                [VERIFIED,       FREE]

cachebench         - CacheBench                           [VERIFIED,       FREE]

compliance-acpi    - ACPI                                 [VERIFIED,       FREE]

compliance-ogl     - GLEW                                 [VERIFIED,       FREE]

compliance-sensors - LM Sensors                           [VERIFIED,       FREE]

compress-7zip      - 7-Zip Compression                    [VERIFIED,       FREE]

compress-gzip      - Gzip Compression                     [VERIFIED,       FREE]

compress-lzma      - LZMA Compression                     [VERIFIED,       FREE]

compress-pbzip2    - Parallel BZIP2 Compression           [VERIFIED,       FREE]

crafty             - Crafty                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

dbench             - Dbench                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

dcraw              - dcraw                                [VERIFIED,       FREE]

doom3              - Doom 3                               [VERIFIED,     RETAIL]

encode-ape         - Monkey Audio Encoding                [VERIFIED,       FREE]

encode-flac        - FLAC Audio Encoding                  [VERIFIED,       FREE]

encode-mp3         - LAME MP3 Encoding                    [VERIFIED,       FREE]

encode-ogg         - Ogg Encoding                         [VERIFIED,       FREE]

encode-wavpack     - WavPack Audio Encoding               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

espeak             - eSpeak Speech Engine                 [VERIFIED,       FREE]

et                 - Enemy Territory                      [VERIFIED,       FREE]

etqw-demo          - ET: Quake Wars Demo                  [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

etqw               - ET: Quake Wars                       [VERIFIED,     RETAIL]

ffmpeg             - FFmpeg                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

fgl-glxgears       - ATI fgl_glxgears                     [VERIFIED, RESTRICTED]

fhourstones        - Fhourstones                          [VERIFIED,       FREE]

fio                - Flexible IO Tester                   [VERIFIED,       FREE]

geekbench          - Geekbench                            [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

glmark             - GLMark                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

gmpbench           - GMPbench                             [VERIFIED,       FREE]

gnupg              - GnuPG                                [VERIFIED,       FREE]

graphics-magick    - GraphicsMagick                       [VERIFIED,       FREE]

gtkperf            - GtkPerf                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

hdparm-read        - hdparm Timed Disk Reads              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

hmmer              - Timed HMMer Search                   [VERIFIED,       FREE]

hpcc               - HPC Challenge                        [VERIFIED,       FREE]

idle               - Timed Idle                           [VERIFIED,       FREE]

iozone             - IOzone                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

j2dbench           - Java 2D Microbenchmark               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

java-scimark2      - Java SciMark                         [VERIFIED,       FREE]

jgfxbat            - Java Graphics Basic Acceptance Test  [VERIFIED,       FREE]

john-the-ripper    - John The Ripper                      [VERIFIED,       FREE]

jxrendermark       - JXRenderMark                         [VERIFIED,       FREE]

lightsmark         - Lightsmark                           [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

mafft              - Timed MAFFT Alignment                [VERIFIED,       FREE]

md-gromacs         - GROMACS MD Benchmark                 [VERIFIED,       FREE]

mencoder           - Mencoder                             [VERIFIED,       FREE]

minion             - Minion                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

mrbayes            - Timed MrBayes Analysis               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

n-queens           - N-Queens                             [VERIFIED,       FREE]

nero2d             - Open FMM Nero2D                      [VERIFIED,       FREE]

nexuiz             - Nexuiz                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

norsetto-shadow    - Norsetto Shadow                      [VERIFIED,       FREE]

npb                - NAS Parallel Benchmarks              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

openarena          - OpenArena                            [VERIFIED,       FREE]

opencl-ati         - ATI Stream SDK - OpenCL Tests        [VERIFIED,       FREE]

openssl            - OpenSSL                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

opstone-svd        - Opstone Singular Value Decomposition [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

opstone-svsp       - Opstone Sparse-Vector Scalar Product [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

opstone-vsp        - Opstone Vector Scalar Product        [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

padman             - World of Padman                      [VERIFIED,       FREE]

pgbench            - PostgreSQL pgbench                   [VERIFIED,       FREE]

postmark           - PostMark                             [VERIFIED,       FREE]

povray             - POV-Ray                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

prey               - Prey                                 [VERIFIED,     RETAIL]

pybench            - PyBench                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

pyopencl           - PyOpenCL                             [VERIFIED,       FREE]

qgears2            - QGears2                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

quake4             - Quake 4                              [VERIFIED,     RETAIL]

ramspeed           - RAMspeed                             [VERIFIED,       FREE]

render-bench       - Render Bench                         [VERIFIED,       FREE]

scimark2           - SciMark                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

smokin-guns        - Smokin Guns                          [VERIFIED,       FREE]

specviewperf10     - SPECViewPerf 10                      [VERIFIED,       FREE]

specviewperf9      - SPECViewPerf 9                       [VERIFIED,       FREE]

sqlite             - SQLite                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

stream             - Stream                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

stresscpu2         - StressCPU2 Stress-Test               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

sudokut            - Sudokut                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

sunflow            - Sunflow Rendering System             [VERIFIED,       FREE]

super-pi           - Super PI                             [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

supertuxkart       - SuperTuxKart                         [VERIFIED,       FREE]

tachyon            - Tachyon                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

tiobench           - Threaded I/O Tester                  [VERIFIED,       FREE]

tremulous          - Tremulous                            [VERIFIED,       FREE]

trislam            - Triangle Slammer                     [VERIFIED,       FREE]

tscp               - TSCP                                 [VERIFIED,       FREE]

unigine-sanctuary  - Unigine Sanctuary                    [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

unigine-tropics    - Unigine Tropics                      [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

urbanterror        - Urban Terror                         [VERIFIED,       FREE]

ut2004-demo        - Unreal Tournament 2004 Demo          [VERIFIED,   NON-FREE]

vdrift             - VDrift                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

video-cpu-usage    - 1080p H.264 Video Playback           [VERIFIED,       FREE]

video-extensions   - MPlayer Video Playback Tests         [VERIFIED,       FREE]

warsow             - Warsow                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

wine-cloth         - Humus Cloth                          [VERIFIED,       FREE]

wine-domino        - Humus Domino                         [VERIFIED,       FREE]

wine-fire2         - Humus Fire2                          [VERIFIED,       FREE]

wine-hdr           - Humus HDR                            [VERIFIED,       FREE]

wine-metaballs     - Humus Metaballs                      [VERIFIED,       FREE]

wine-vf2           - Humus Volumetric Fogging 2           [VERIFIED,       FREE]

wine-water         - Humus Water                          [VERIFIED,       FREE]

x11perf            - x11perf                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

xplane9            - X-Plane                              [VERIFIED,       FREE]

yafray             - YafRay                               [VERIFIED,       FREE]

```

?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, la terrò senz'altro in considerazione.

Da poco però per fortuna ho trovato una mezza soluzione sul forum, che pare funzionare: questa.

Ricompilo tutto a mano e ottengo quello che mi serve... 

Sarebbe da fare un ebuild, così chi vuole se lo installa lo stesso..

----------

